# "Mark Forums Read" is not working



## warthog (Jun 3, 2010)

That feature does not function for me.  I have tried it using IE 8 and Mozilla Firefox.  Hit the button and no response.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 3, 2010)

Click on "Forums" then drop down and click on "Mark Forums Read" and that should work.


----------



## warthog (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't work for me.


----------



## rhankinsjr (Jun 3, 2010)

It is a perception problem.

unread posts are marked bold, and read posts are marked in normal font.

You can't make read posts go away from that list anymore. 

Sad & annoying, but hopefully they do something about it soon!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 3, 2010)

On my computer with IE 7 my threads that I have responded to are shaded a light blue.


----------

